# Photographing conventions?



## adimauro (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever taken convention photos before? I'm curious as to what is allowed. There is a Star Trek convention coming to my area this weekend, and I thought it might be an interesting place to get some photos to help build my portfolio. The only thing is that the rules say:

"Still photography is for personal use only - public dissemination and commercial use strictly prohibited."

Commercial restrictions are understandable, but, public dissemination is strictly prohibited? Does this mean that, if I take photos I can't post them on Flickr or some other photo site? This seems rather restrictive. I guess it could be good experience in photographing events anyway, but, it looses it's 'portfolio' appeal if I can't show them to anyone.

Does anyone have experience with photographing a convention that can offer some insight? Thanks.


----------



## Overread (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd contact the organisers to clarify. A ban on public dissemination sounds utterly stupid in todays world for an open access convention. Phones are able to upload photos to facebook and twitter instantly and this is a geek event - likely everyone will have a phone with a camera. Heck most of those events rely heavily upon public display to help promote the event itself. 

I'd call and confirm what they mean by it - might just mean they don't want "media" display on news sites. 

Most conventions are just strict with commercial use and otherwise don't care if you post it on facebook (in fact they oft encourage it).


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 23, 2014)

You're basically photographing their 'product'. It would be somewhat like taking a photo of a commercial product and using the photo to promote your business if you use it in a portfolio. That could be in violation of copyright and/or trademark. 

So no, it's probably not a good idea for a portfolio - that would be used in promoting yourself as a photographer, and if it brings you future business then you've benefitted from it financially. This has in my experience been happening for some time in sports and it seems to be getting increasingly restrictive as teams and arenas are trying to protect their products, their images, logos & trademarks, etc.

Look at their website to find out where and when you can take photos - took me no time to google it and find it Star Trek Cherry Hill, NJ(Philadelphia Area) - The Official Star Trek Convention - Creation Entertainment . You're there as a fan or as an attendee, so any photos taken are for your personal use (and after glancing thru the info. on their site it doesn't seem like there may be much of an opportunity to get anything portfolio worthy anyway, it seems to be shooting from your seat). I'd post and share your photos where only your friends would have access to them instead of in a way that's publicly viewable.


----------



## adimauro (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, yes, it makes sense. I think it will still be good practice to go and take photos. As far as sitting down, yes, there are special speaking events where you sit, but I was thinking more along the lines of walking around the convention hall and getting photos of the convention itself. Event photography is something I am interested in, but don't have too much experience with, yet. So, probably still worth it to go for the practice.

Thanks!


----------

